# Something cool from Saturday's gig



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

As I've no doubt bored most of you with tales of how many years I've been gigging, I'll dispense with that, but in the several thousand shows I've played over the years I think this little story may be the nicest I've ever experienced. 

On Saturday night I played an all ages show outdoors at a campground to celebrate the end of the camping season. 

During the second set I noticed a beautiful little girl, about six years old, standing about ten feet from the stage and staring intently at me. She stayed there for almost an entire song. It was a bit like the drunk who stands there while you're singing, and tries to get you to lean over so he can ask for Sweet Home Alabama. 

During the last song of the set, she was back, again staring wide eyed at me while I sang. 

When I walked off stage, she approached me shyly and held out her hand. 

In it were six pieces of double bubble chewing gum. 

Of all the little gifts I've received from fans and audience members over the years, this was the one that got to me the most. 

Maybe you had to be there, but I get choked up just thinking about it. 

LOL, I've gone from panties to chewing gum, and I like it.


----------



## searchin4signal (Sep 23, 2006)

Gotta love that....so sweet I have to go brush my teeth ! :food-smiley-004:
Ain't kids great...sometimes ! *L*


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

searchin4signal said:


> Gotta love that....so sweet I have to go brush my teeth ! :food-smiley-004:
> Ain't kids great...sometimes ! *L*


Yeah I know, pretty corny but it's something I'll remember for a long time.


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

That's a great story. :smile:


----------

